# Pen mill insert sleeve for a Sierra



## C. Scott (Jan 24, 2007)

It's probably already come up, However, I discovered something quite be accident in preparing blanks for Sierras.

A 10mm tube will fit perfectly inside the Sierra tube (without binding).  Then you can use your  pilot shaft for 10mm tubes with your pen mill to achieve blank "squareness" 

Even a blind hog finds an acorn.


----------



## Jerryconn (Jan 24, 2007)

I did not know that, thanks for sharing!


----------



## alamocdc (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks, Chris! I'll have to try that. I made a bushing, but it's not quite as accurate as my others (I was in a hurry, I guess).


----------



## jjenk02 (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks for sharing, I didn't know...[:0]


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 24, 2007)

Haven't done a Sierra yet, but this is good to know.


----------



## bob393 (Jan 26, 2007)

Thank you, good info!


----------



## Mikey (Jan 29, 2007)

I thought everyone knew this already. Heck, if you watched the video of BB make the Sierra, he even says and shows that the tube is the correct size for a sleeve.


----------



## Thumbs (Feb 1, 2007)

Unfortunately, Mikey, a lot of us forget the things we know and have to be reminded from time to time.[].......sometimes several times![][}]


----------



## pete00 (Feb 1, 2007)

several times is good.....thanks for posting it[]


----------

